# Any PEs with experience moonlighting as a drafter?



## Dave1992 (Jul 28, 2021)

I worked for 5 years as a power distribution designer (drafting), acquired my PE license, and changed industries. I am now interested in drafting as a side gig so that I can earn a little on the side but also because I don't want all these years of accumulated CAD experience to go to waste.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (Jul 29, 2021)

I did this for a while. Was there a specific question you were looking to have answered?


----------



## Manufacturingman (Sep 9, 2021)

Yes. drafting by itself doesn't pay well though.


----------

